# Where's he best place to buy blank t-shirts?



## Heatherk564 (Nov 6, 2016)

I have been looking for places to buy t-shirts in bulk but I haven't found anywhere.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Where are you located?


----------



## Kay Dalton (May 15, 2016)

I buy from Alphabroder


----------



## ole Jobe (Jun 16, 2009)

To get the best deal you need a retail license.


----------



## brushyourideas (Oct 18, 2016)

I think jiffyshirts.com is nice option. They have no minimum order quantity and good prices.

What do you think?


----------



## traco (Nov 15, 2014)

we use tsf sportswear and sanmar


----------



## dlogan (Dec 17, 2014)

There's a directory on the site which lists out blank suppliers... here:
T-ShirtForums Preferred Vendor Directory


----------



## artitude1 (Nov 11, 2016)

We also use Alphabroder, Sanmar, Augusta, Pennant, Holloway..... The last 3 are mostly sportswear.


----------

